# Mybookworld HD format



## Frontier (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi
I have bought a MyBook world edition Network drive from Western Digital. I need to use it on a network with macs on. The macs see the drive ok and I can write and read ok. The problem is that it seems to be formatted in Unix (?) and when I copy files with some "illegal" characters in (eg /) the drive will not write them. I think that if I could reformat in FAT32 it should work but it seems the drive will not work with FAT32. Any ideas will be welcome!


----------

